# time to seize the day



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Hillary defeated, all 3 branches of goverment going into republican hands its time for some changes 

young solidly bill of rights and 2nd amendment supporting judges put on the bench 

NFA registry of suppressors has got to go 

SBRs should just be called handguns and who cares if they have stocks under 27 inches purchase as a handgun over 27 a long gun 

this 200 dollar tax is ridiculous , it was positively absurd in 1934 but it was the height of the depression and who had the time to argue , finding work and food to stay alive was on their minds.

especially when a long can be modified to a short so easily or a stock added to a pistol so easily this isn't the real issue this is a distraction to go after law abiding people who don't shoot back rather than after real criminals.

and national carry 

we should be using suppressors most of the rest of the even more stringently regulated world already is and requires them but we are still stuffing foam in our ears or going deaf

and anyone trying to purchase a gun who is denied in the background check should be issued a summons for their court date where if they really were a prohibited person testing the system they are dealt with and if they are a mix up the judge can set the record strait and get them the personal identification number so that it doesn't happen in the future.


I am excited for the possibilities that could come forward in suppression technology and cost reduction if the market is opened up 

and I should definitely be able to build my own suppressor


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

and if substantial changes to ensure our future and our freedoms are not made then the elected of 2016 will be utter failures and should be purged on the next go round


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

Repeal GCA's 1932, 1968, the registry closure of 1986 and be done with it.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

The reason suppressors or "silencers" are hard to get now is because Liberals watch too much TV.
They have no idea it's a safety thing.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

well that 200 dollar tax stamp keeps a lot of people from getting one if I could just go down to the store and put down my 199.95 I would have one already 

but place down your 999.99 and send the atf 200 more then wait 6-9 months 

the idea of a 200 dollar tax when 500 would buy you a brand new off the line Model A was entirely about denying the people 

today I know a number of people who have the disposable income to have a trust and have several NFA items 

and what is the fear about a smooth bore pistol , the judge would be a better gun if it had a smooth bore , a 45lc at self defense distance wouldn't matter and the shot would not spin the pattern to ridiculous in a few yards from the 410


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey Guys,
Without the thumb thick packet filled with personal information I would own one. It will be nice if Mr Trump keeps any promises. 
Dutch


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

An EO to ease the .22 LR crisis would be a nice thank-you to the forgotten man.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

tamarackreg said:


> An EO to ease the .22 LR crisis would be a nice thank-you to the forgotten man.


the 22lr thing is almost a thing fo the past here , not sure what an EO could do they are making it as fast as they can and it is selling as fast as retailers get it.

personally I think millions of people breathed a sigh of relief last Wednesday when they woke up and they will be less motivated to run out and get their 3 box a day limit to add to the 50,000 rounds they already have on the shelf 

that will likely get 22lr on the shelf faster than anything the demand for it fell 90% between Tuesday and Wednesday.

that and I think peoples shelves were starting to sag at home and they wondered if they really needed 3 more boxes 

since mid summer the smaller dealers have had several 22lr options available and the big box stores started having it on the shelf again this fall in a quantity larger than sold out so I actually got to see the mythical 4 options of 22lr on a wallyword shelf and I didn't even buy any I left it all for others.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

.22LR is still pretty scarce here, but I believe your predictions are correct!


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

How about make all gun control laws federal and universally applied to everyone in the US. Now I am not advocating more gun control laws, in fact I am in favor of less. What I am saying is that the state and city gun laws are struck down by federal laws that superseded them. 

You can take your concealed carry handgun anywhere in the US and the law is the same. No more background checks to purchase ammo. No more magazine limits. You get the idea.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Nimrod said:


> How about make all gun control laws federal and universally applied to everyone in the US. Now I am not advocating more gun control laws, in fact I am in favor of less. What I am saying is that the state and city gun laws are struck down by federal laws that superseded them.
> 
> You can take your concealed carry handgun anywhere in the US and the law is the same. No more background checks to purchase ammo. No more magazine limits. You get the idea.



my concern is that this would benefit many and hurt many also 

sure it would help our friends in NY and CA but it would hurt our friends in AK AZ MT WY WI VT and many other places where open carry and or concealed carry are already legal without any license or permit , what about KS where they may already build and hunt with suppressors 

any legislation will have to be well drafted and constructed in such a way that it will not have unintended consequences

something along the lines of if a state has a lesser law then citizens of that state may follow the lesser 

remember the reason Trump was elected (at least in my opinion) was that Hillary was to much of a threat to to many states and their way of life.

Striking the GCAs completely then keeping it very simple under 26 inches a hand gun , over 26 inches a long gun , suppressors sold as other , handguns may have stocks , vertical for grips and be shouldered , I am not opposed to a background check when buying a gun at a dealer , also I think many I see at gun shows were dealers and would like to have kept their license or would would like to be dealers but the ATF told them they were to small , so I would like to see an expanded Curio and Relic type license without the restriction of only old guns we should call it a collectors license good for 5 years at a time and allows you to buy online and have guns shipped to you but only sell a limited number say 12 a year one a month. then perhaps a small dealer license for 13-99 a year and a more than 99 a year license


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey guys,
I'm still not seeing much 22lr here in Minnesota. and when its found its mostly 10 Cents or more per round ( I remember it being closer to 1.5 cents a round in 2008).
I agree with you Green county on the requiring a court date for failing to clear the background check
Some reasonable lifting of presidential orders. Just opening the foreign markets to let neat fun guns back across our borders. Once again make Shotgun news fun when you see 1917's in huge quantities from South America! I remember with fondness, would probably knock a lot of those cheap 9mm's on the head.
Hey Green County I have a bag of 9mm for you. 4-5 pounds, get me your mailing Addy, I'll send it along for you early winter solstice gift, I'm a little shagrined that there isn't more, but with the clowns at the range misinterpreting please pick up your shell casing (it used to be littered all the time with shotgun shells that drove the poor guy cutting the grass nuts. 
Dutch


----------

